# Please critique and comment my website



## mmaria

I've just set up my website.

Would you please take a look and give me your comments.

Here are some questions for you:
- Is it simple, easy to navigate, manageable?
- Is the theme ok?
-There are 6 pages there, would it be too much if I add "Travel" "Blackandwhite or something like that" page? Or that's really not necessary? 
- Do I have enough of work on the site, for people to be clear about my abilities?
- How can I improve it?
- Do you have any of plugins to recommend for a photography website?
- And do you have anything else to say, good or bad?

I know I need to change the picture of myself, I need a new one... I'll do it soon.
Also... there are background colors behind my name, and they show up when something is loading a bit longer, ugly yellow and ugly blue... haven't figure out how to get rid of them yet... but I'll get rid of them for sure

And thank you! 
I need to hear you guys here first, before I go public with it 

Here's the link www.marijasmanja.com


----------



## tirediron

Looks good on the technical side; it's quick, easy to navigate and simply laid out.  I don't have my 'phone handy ATM, so I can't check it for mobile device responsiveness.  My only suggestion is, given the darker look of many of your images, have you thought of a white/lighter background?   I found that many seemed to 'bleed' into the dark page background.


----------



## Rick50

I agree with tireiron. It just felt too dark. Otherwise easy to browse.


----------



## sscarmack

One thing I really like on websites, especially photo sites are slideshows. Maybe just because I would hate for ONE image to sum up everything I do and be the main focus of my photography. So I always pick my top favorites and use like 6-10 photos and change them out a couple times a year.

I agree with the color suggestion also.

Also your logo seems blocky, like it was just plopped there. Maybe change the background color to match the bg color of your logo so it all blends?


-Sean


----------



## Derrel

Good job! One of the most-cohesive collections of images I've seen on a site in a very long time. Your visual style comes through extremely well. The photos showcase your style, front and center. Many web sites appear scattershot and all over the place--but not yours. DO you need more shots on there? I really think the number you have is close to perfect, and better to leave to the imagination a little bit rather than to have too much overload. I'm not keen on seeing how you would shoot Travel...that just does not seem like it would pay you back much, since the way the sire is n ow, it really looks like you are an Artist, a person with a strong visual sense, a strong sense of style.


----------



## Watchful

If you do any slideshows make sure you script them and avoid flash if you want Apple products to work.
On mobile, the banner blocks the navigation and you are stuck on the index page.


----------



## OGsPhotography

Looks great on my iphone.

Well done.


----------



## Watchful

Nice site, It looks like it will become something to be proud of when you are done with it.

       There are a couple of things about the site you may want to address, I listed them below.
        Also I noticed the get in touch page has a different file name than the page name.
        I see you used Yoast 3.2.3, you might consider doing the SEO yourself for a better result as was mentioned above, register it with Bing and Google at a minimum. Make sure robots and spiders are enabled.

        Also I can't help but wonder why you are using HTML and not HTML5 for building this site.

        When you are done making the site, be sure to view it in Oprah, Firefox, Safari, Chrome, IE (versions 5-10) and Edge. If you are enterprising you can also check it with Torch, Maxthon, Sea Monkey, Avant Browser, and Deepnet. There probably isn't any point in going into the lesser known browsers at this time so I won't list them all.
Viewing it in all popular browsers will ensure that your visitors don't get any unexpected surprises.

        It's also a good idea to build the entire site a second time for tablets and then one more time for phones as the size differences will allow you to create a look for each display size that is optimized for that size. I't easier than it sounds, just create duplicate pages and rename them, then re-size and reorder the content.

        You can find a lot of information at W3C.org including tutorials, lessons, and examples of how to write the code.

        Good luck in creating your site and making it great. It's a lot of fun to build sites and even more fun to learn new things.

*Error reports:*
*________________________________________*
​* Page (Home) 
Error*: Bad value http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext for attribute href on element link: Illegal character in query: space is not allowed.

From line 84, column 25; to line 84, column 158

<link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'/>↩

Syntax of URL:
Any URL. For example: /hello, #canvas, or Welcome to nginx!. Characters should be represented in NFC and spaces should be escaped as %20. Common non-alphanumeric characters other than ! $ & ' ( ) * + - . / : ; = ? @ _ ~ generally must be percent-encoded. For example, the pipe character (|) must be encoded as %7C.

*Page (Untold) *

*Error*: Bad value http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext for attribute href on element link: Illegal character in query: space is not allowed.

From line 83, column 25; to line 83, column 158

<link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'/>↩

Syntax of URL:
Any URL. For example: /hello, #canvas, or Welcome to nginx!. Characters should be represented in NFC and spaces should be escaped as %20. Common non-alphanumeric characters other than ! $ & ' ( ) * + - . / : ; = ? @ _ ~ generally must be percent-encoded. For example, the pipe character (|) must be encoded as %7C.
*Error*: Attribute sync not allowed on element div at this point.

From line 198, column 25; to line 198, column 84

<div class="fw-flexslider fws" id="slider" sync="#carousel">↩↩

Attributes for element div:
Global attributes
*Error*: Attribute asnavfor not allowed on element div at this point.

From line 301, column 25; to line 301, column 82

<div id="carousel" class="fw-carousel" asNavFor="#slider">↩↩

Attributes for element div:
Global attributes

*Page (Faceless)*
*Error*: Bad value http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext for attribute href on element link: Illegal character in query: space is not allowed.

From line 83, column 25; to line 83, column 158

<link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'/>↩

Syntax of URL:
Any URL. For example: /hello, #canvas, or Welcome to nginx!. Characters should be represented in NFC and spaces should be escaped as %20. Common non-alphanumeric characters other than ! $ & ' ( ) * + - . / : ; = ? @ _ ~ generally must be percent-encoded. For example, the pipe character (|) must be encoded as %7C.
*Error*: Attribute sync not allowed on element div at this point.

From line 198, column 25; to line 198, column 84

<div class="fw-flexslider fws" id="slider" sync="#carousel">↩↩

Attributes for element div:
Global attributes
*Error*: Attribute asnavfor not allowed on element div at this point.

From line 301, column 25; to line 301, column 82

<div id="carousel" class="fw-carousel" asNavFor="#slider">↩↩

Attributes for element div:
Global attributes
_*Page (Portrait)*_
*Error*: Bad value http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext for attribute href on element link: Illegal character in query: space is not allowed.

From line 83, column 25; to line 83, column 158

<link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'/>↩

Syntax of URL:
Any URL. For example: /hello, #canvas, or Welcome to nginx!. Characters should be represented in NFC and spaces should be escaped as %20. Common non-alphanumeric characters other than ! $ & ' ( ) * + - . / : ; = ? @ _ ~ generally must be percent-encoded. For example, the pipe character (|) must be encoded as %7C.
*Error*: Attribute sync not allowed on element div at this point.

From line 198, column 25; to line 198, column 84

<div class="fw-flexslider fws" id="slider" sync="#carousel">↩↩

Attributes for element div:
Global attributes
*Error*: Attribute asnavfor not allowed on element div at this point.

From line 301, column 25; to line 301, column 82

<div id="carousel" class="fw-carousel" asNavFor="#slider">↩↩

Attributes for element div:
Global attributes
*Page (DOCUMENTING)*
_
*Error*: Bad value http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext for attribute href on element link: Illegal character in query: space is not allowed.

From line 83, column 25; to line 83, column 158

<link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'/>↩

Syntax of URL:
Any URL. For example: /hello, #canvas, or Welcome to nginx!. Characters should be represented in NFC and spaces should be escaped as %20. Common non-alphanumeric characters other than ! $ & ' ( ) * + - . / : ; = ? @ _ ~ generally must be percent-encoded. For example, the pipe character (|) must be encoded as %7C.
*Error*: Attribute sync not allowed on element div at this point.

From line 198, column 25; to line 198, column 84

<div class="fw-flexslider fws" id="slider" sync="#carousel">↩↩

Attributes for element div:
Global attributes
*Error*: Attribute asnavfor not allowed on element div at this point.

From line 316, column 25; to line 316, column 82

<div id="carousel" class="fw-carousel" asNavFor="#slider">↩↩

Attributes for element div:
Global attributes
_*Page (Meet Me)*
_
*Error*: Bad value http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext for attribute href on element link: Illegal character in query: space is not allowed.

From line 87, column 25; to line 87, column 158

<link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'/>↩

Syntax of URL:
Any URL. For example: /hello, #canvas, or Welcome to nginx!. Characters should be represented in NFC and spaces should be escaped as %20. Common non-alphanumeric characters other than ! $ & ' ( ) * + - . / : ; = ? @ _ ~ generally must be percent-encoded. For example, the pipe character (|) must be encoded as %7C.
*Warning*: Article lacks heading. Consider using h2-h6 elements to add identifying headings to all articles.

From line 195, column 1; to line 195, column 78

"></div>↩↩<article class="b30 post-content post-5 page type-page status-publish hentry">↩<p st

_*Page (Contact) Link: Get in Touch*
_
*Error*: Bad value http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext for attribute href on element link: Illegal character in query: space is not allowed.

From line 85, column 25; to line 85, column 158

<link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'/>↩

Syntax of URL:
Any URL. For example: /hello, #canvas, or Welcome to nginx!. Characters should be represented in NFC and spaces should be escaped as %20. Common non-alphanumeric characters other than ! $ & ' ( ) * + - . / : ; = ? @ _ ~ generally must be percent-encoded. For example, the pipe character (|) must be encoded as %7C.
*Warning*: Article lacks heading. Consider using h2-h6 elements to add identifying headings to all articles.

From line 193, column 1; to line 193, column 78

"></div>↩↩<article class="b30 post-content post-7 page type-page status-publish hentry">↩<p>In

_


----------



## mmaria

tirediron said:


> Looks good on the technical side; it's quick, easy to navigate and simply laid out.  I don't have my 'phone handy ATM, so I can't check it for mobile device responsiveness.  My only suggestion is, given the darker look of many of your images, have you thought of a white/lighter background?   I found that many seemed to 'bleed' into the dark page background.





Rick50 said:


> I agree with tireiron. It just felt too dark. Otherwise easy to browse.


 I understand what you're saying about the lighter bg. and i was just thinking the same but I've just tried white background and it doesn't feel right at all. I'm quite surprised that it doesn't look better tbh.
Many of the pictures looks "washed out", colors don't pop at all

Thank you!


----------



## mmaria

sscarmack said:


> One thing I really like on websites, especially photo sites are slideshows. Maybe just because I would hate for ONE image to sum up everything I do and be the main focus of my photography. So I always pick my top favorites and use like 6-10 photos and change them out a couple times a year.
> 
> I agree with the color suggestion also.
> 
> Also your logo seems blocky, like it was just plopped there. Maybe change the background color to match the bg color of your logo so it all blends?
> 
> 
> -Sean


I'll see about slideshows later, when I get accustomed to the site and start playing with it. There are many plugins there and I think this theme has also slideshows in options but I'll see that later on, when I feel I should do something more, maybe when I have more work to show.
I personally don't like slideshows that much because I don't have the control of time when viewing images.

I replied on color suggestion above.

I've just did that bg thing with my logo and thank you for that. It looks much much better now.


----------



## mmaria

Derrel said:


> Good job! One of the most-cohesive collections of images I've seen on a site in a very long time. Your visual style comes through extremely well. The photos showcase your style, front and center. Many web sites appear scattershot and all over the place--but not yours.


Among technicalities that are important of course,  I wanted to hear about the other element, about how all looks like presented this way, and how I come across or how I presented what I do... you answered me what I wanted to know.



> DO you need more shots on there? I really think the number you have is close to perfect, and better to leave to the imagination a little bit rather than to have too much overload.


I am afraid of overloading the site with the work, and I wanted to be an optimum number 6-8 images. Thanks for addressing that too.



> I'm not keen on seeing how you would shoot Travel...that just does not seem like it would pay you back much,


 yeah... I was suspicious about that and you clarified it. I understand.



> since the way the sire is n ow, it really looks like you are an Artist, a person with a strong visual sense, a strong sense of style.


that's something I want to achieve with my presentation.
Thank you for saying all of this!


----------



## mmaria

OGsPhotography said:


> Looks great on my iphone.
> 
> Well done.


I'm aware that it isn't perfect but for someone that doesn't have much knowledge about websites this is a huge compliment


----------



## mmaria

gk fotografie said:


> It's really a very nice start, well done, but your website is missing a very important element: metatags.
> You want your website to be found by search engines, so you need to make metatags


huh... I'm aware of tagging photos and I'll do that in a few days when I sort out everything, but I've just googled "metatags" and I have no idea what are they... actually I understand what are they for but don't know how to do/write or implement them.

I have a blog, it's still active but I'm not active on it. I have the most basic understanding of things you have to know/do with a website... just to be noted 



> and furthermore it's good to have your website verified by Google!


Never heard of that, just googled it and it seem like something I could do by myself and I'll definitely do it when I finish the website.



> Your website has a lot of "css text" which makes your website a bit slow while changing webpages, things like "css" is usually made into a link and stored at an other part of the webspace, all is done to make a website faster.(but this is much less important than metatags etc.)


I noticed slower changing pages but don't have a clue about css links you mentioned



> For me the photogallery does not need* twice* a button "forwards" and a button "backwards"
> Two buttons to go with the thumbnails is fine, but 2 buttons extra to go with the bigger images is not needed, imo, or try vice versa: big images with buttons, not the thumbnails.
> A nice solution could be to make these extra 2 buttons transparant ( .png images) so you get less pronounced webpages filled with - just a bit too big and too much - buttons (when shown in mobile version), but like I say, this is only my opinion!


 they're gone
.



> ps. I have no trouble with the navigation, it shows well and can be used normally!


That's good.

Thank you!


----------



## mmaria

Watchful said:


> If you do any slideshows make sure you script them and avoid flash if you want Apple products to work.
> On mobile, the banner blocks the navigation and you are stuck on the index page.


ok.
On mobile, the menu is in the upper left corner. But the banner cut the front page unfortunately  



Watchful said:


> Nice site, It looks like it will become something to be proud of when you are done with it.
> 
> There are a couple of things about the site you may want to address, I listed them below.
> Also I noticed the get in touch page has a different file name than the page name.


 It's my fault entirely. I made page "Contact" at firts and then changed it to "Get in touch" but forgot to change the permalink



> I see you used Yoast 3.2.3, you might consider doing the SEO yourself for a better result as was mentioned above, register it with Bing and Google at a minimum. Make sure robots and spiders are enabled.


I installed Yoast, but haven't done anything there so far.. I'll do it. I'll register it.


> Also I can't help but wonder why you are using HTML and not HTML5 for building this site.


 The theme is older, that much I know




> When you are done making the site, be sure to view it in Oprah, Firefox, Safari, Chrome, IE (versions 5-10) and Edge. If you are enterprising you can also check it with Torch, Maxthon, Sea Monkey, Avant Browser, and Deepnet. There probably isn't any point in going into the lesser known browsers at this time so I won't list them all.
> Viewing it in all popular browsers will ensure that your visitors don't get any unexpected surprises.


 I will




> It's also a good idea to build the entire site a second time for tablets and then one more time for phones as the size differences will allow you to create a look for each display size that is optimized for that size. I't easier than it sounds, just create duplicate pages and rename them, then re-size and reorder the content.
> 
> You can find a lot of information at W3C.org including tutorials, lessons, and examples of how to write the code.
> 
> Good luck in creating your site and making it great. It's a lot of fun to build sites and even more fun to learn new things.
> 
> *Error reports:*
> *________________________________________*
> ​* Page (Home)
> Error*: Bad value http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext for attribute href on element link: Illegal character in query: space is not allowed.
> 
> From line 84, column 25; to line 84, column 158
> 
> <link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'/>↩
> 
> Syntax of URL:
> Any URL. For example: /hello, #canvas, or Welcome to nginx!. Characters should be represented in NFC and spaces should be escaped as %20. Common non-alphanumeric characters other than ! $ & ' ( ) * + - . / : ; = ? @ _ ~ generally must be percent-encoded. For example, the pipe character (|) must be encoded as %7C.
> 
> *Page (Untold) *
> 
> *Error*: Bad value http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext for attribute href on element link: Illegal character in query: space is not allowed.
> 
> From line 83, column 25; to line 83, column 158
> 
> <link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'/>↩
> 
> Syntax of URL:
> Any URL. For example: /hello, #canvas, or Welcome to nginx!. Characters should be represented in NFC and spaces should be escaped as %20. Common non-alphanumeric characters other than ! $ & ' ( ) * + - . / : ; = ? @ _ ~ generally must be percent-encoded. For example, the pipe character (|) must be encoded as %7C.
> *Error*: Attribute sync not allowed on element div at this point.
> 
> From line 198, column 25; to line 198, column 84
> 
> <div class="fw-flexslider fws" id="slider" sync="#carousel">↩↩
> 
> Attributes for element div:
> Global attributes
> *Error*: Attribute asnavfor not allowed on element div at this point.
> 
> From line 301, column 25; to line 301, column 82
> 
> <div id="carousel" class="fw-carousel" asNavFor="#slider">↩↩
> 
> Attributes for element div:
> Global attributes
> 
> *Page (Faceless)*
> *Error*: Bad value http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext for attribute href on element link: Illegal character in query: space is not allowed.
> 
> From line 83, column 25; to line 83, column 158
> 
> <link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'/>↩
> 
> Syntax of URL:
> Any URL. For example: /hello, #canvas, or Welcome to nginx!. Characters should be represented in NFC and spaces should be escaped as %20. Common non-alphanumeric characters other than ! $ & ' ( ) * + - . / : ; = ? @ _ ~ generally must be percent-encoded. For example, the pipe character (|) must be encoded as %7C.
> *Error*: Attribute sync not allowed on element div at this point.
> 
> From line 198, column 25; to line 198, column 84
> 
> <div class="fw-flexslider fws" id="slider" sync="#carousel">↩↩
> 
> Attributes for element div:
> Global attributes
> *Error*: Attribute asnavfor not allowed on element div at this point.
> 
> From line 301, column 25; to line 301, column 82
> 
> <div id="carousel" class="fw-carousel" asNavFor="#slider">↩↩
> 
> Attributes for element div:
> Global attributes
> _*Page (Portrait)*_
> *Error*: Bad value http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext for attribute href on element link: Illegal character in query: space is not allowed.
> 
> From line 83, column 25; to line 83, column 158
> 
> <link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'/>↩
> 
> Syntax of URL:
> Any URL. For example: /hello, #canvas, or Welcome to nginx!. Characters should be represented in NFC and spaces should be escaped as %20. Common non-alphanumeric characters other than ! $ & ' ( ) * + - . / : ; = ? @ _ ~ generally must be percent-encoded. For example, the pipe character (|) must be encoded as %7C.
> *Error*: Attribute sync not allowed on element div at this point.
> 
> From line 198, column 25; to line 198, column 84
> 
> <div class="fw-flexslider fws" id="slider" sync="#carousel">↩↩
> 
> Attributes for element div:
> Global attributes
> *Error*: Attribute asnavfor not allowed on element div at this point.
> 
> From line 301, column 25; to line 301, column 82
> 
> <div id="carousel" class="fw-carousel" asNavFor="#slider">↩↩
> 
> Attributes for element div:
> Global attributes
> *Page (DOCUMENTING)*
> _
> *Error*: Bad value http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext for attribute href on element link: Illegal character in query: space is not allowed.
> 
> From line 83, column 25; to line 83, column 158
> 
> <link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'/>↩
> 
> Syntax of URL:
> Any URL. For example: /hello, #canvas, or Welcome to nginx!. Characters should be represented in NFC and spaces should be escaped as %20. Common non-alphanumeric characters other than ! $ & ' ( ) * + - . / : ; = ? @ _ ~ generally must be percent-encoded. For example, the pipe character (|) must be encoded as %7C.
> *Error*: Attribute sync not allowed on element div at this point.
> 
> From line 198, column 25; to line 198, column 84
> 
> <div class="fw-flexslider fws" id="slider" sync="#carousel">↩↩
> 
> Attributes for element div:
> Global attributes
> *Error*: Attribute asnavfor not allowed on element div at this point.
> 
> From line 316, column 25; to line 316, column 82
> 
> <div id="carousel" class="fw-carousel" asNavFor="#slider">↩↩
> 
> Attributes for element div:
> Global attributes
> _
> *Page (Meet Me)*
> _
> *Error*: Bad value http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext for attribute href on element link: Illegal character in query: space is not allowed.
> 
> From line 87, column 25; to line 87, column 158
> 
> <link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'/>↩
> 
> Syntax of URL:
> Any URL. For example: /hello, #canvas, or Welcome to nginx!. Characters should be represented in NFC and spaces should be escaped as %20. Common non-alphanumeric characters other than ! $ & ' ( ) * + - . / : ; = ? @ _ ~ generally must be percent-encoded. For example, the pipe character (|) must be encoded as %7C.
> *Warning*: Article lacks heading. Consider using h2-h6 elements to add identifying headings to all articles.
> 
> From line 195, column 1; to line 195, column 78
> 
> "></div>↩↩<article class="b30 post-content post-5 page type-page status-publish hentry">↩<p st
> _
> *Page (Contact) Link: Get in Touch*
> _
> *Error*: Bad value http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext for attribute href on element link: Illegal character in query: space is not allowed.
> 
> From line 85, column 25; to line 85, column 158
> 
> <link href='http://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Euphoria Script:regular&subset=latin,latin-ext' rel='stylesheet' type='text/css'/>↩
> 
> Syntax of URL:
> Any URL. For example: /hello, #canvas, or Welcome to nginx!. Characters should be represented in NFC and spaces should be escaped as %20. Common non-alphanumeric characters other than ! $ & ' ( ) * + - . / : ; = ? @ _ ~ generally must be percent-encoded. For example, the pipe character (|) must be encoded as %7C.
> *Warning*: Article lacks heading. Consider using h2-h6 elements to add identifying headings to all articles.
> 
> From line 193, column 1; to line 193, column 78
> 
> "></div>↩↩<article class="b30 post-content post-7 page type-page status-publish hentry">↩<p>In
> _


I'm sorry you spent some time on this but I really have no idea about what you're talking about here. I have no clue.

My friend helped me with some things I really couldn't figure out but, tbh I'm pretty satisfied with what I achieved by myself, considering that I don't know anything about building websites.

Thank you, I appreciate everything you said and I'll do things I can such as registering the site


----------



## vintagesnaps

Nice. I think having a rather small number of photos works well (and I agree about changing them out periodically to update and keep it fresh).

I might think about combining Untold and Faceless (or maybe try another name for Faceless although I can't think of one) and keep the standard Portraits. Then maybe add a Travel/Landscape/Scenery section? or whatever you want to call it (another creative name like Untold would be interesting). I'm thinking that because you mention in your bio that it's beautiful where you live, you might want to show that.

I'd do some editing of your bio under Meet Me (some of this might be due to language differences). I'd title the sections using nouns and change Documenting (a verb) to Documentary (noun or adjective). You could get on the Merriam-Webster dictionary site and look up synonyms (like truth for documentary, etc.).

OK, this is turning into an English class lesson, lol so we might need to go get Lenny, and there's not necessarily a right or wrong in editing, but here are my suggestions.

"Photography is almost easy when you have such incredible locations." (Delete 'to shoot on')

"I enjoy different types of photography because of the challenges they bring," (delete 'along') ... "but the thing I like most about photography is that no matter how hard I try, ..." (Keep the rest of the sentence. I deleted 'the' twice, and omitted a comma after 'that'.)

Next paragraph starting after 'honest emotions' -
... "if they see a captured piece of a soul, a moment of someone's true happiness or sadness, or a story that's waiting to be told." (I deleted 'on it' - I think you meant 'in it', which seems redundant, and deleted a comma and inserted 'or'.)

Next paragraph, starting after ... 'you like what I do' - ..."want to collaborate with me, or hire me;"... (I added a semicolon). Then later in that sentence after "my site" there should be another semicolon.

Looks good overall Maria. And on second thought, don't ask Lenny anything til the end of the semester! lol

(And I liked that phrase 'captured piece of a soul'.)


----------



## The_Traveler

Quite lovely.
Moves quickly for me on a desktop altho there is a startling flash of images before each change settles down.

I have only what seems to be nit-picky things but I'll list them anyway.

Home Page: You have  'Welcome to the ......' which is an imperative statement, starting with a verb.
The next line also is in the form of an imperative, 'Hope you ...' when it is more comfortable (to me) in the form '*I* hope ......'

The categories are a mix of ambiguous names (_'untold' , 'faceless'_) and actual, understandable categories. 
_'untold'  _has no meaning for me even after I look at the pictures_. 'faceless' is _descriptive but at a low level.

I would merge 'untold' and 'faceless' galleries, remove what looks like duplicates (same pose, different person and dress')and make the category 'Conceptual Poses' or something to signal to people that these are not your average picture.
'Meet me' and 'Get in touch' seem to overlap a bit in meaning.
I would change 'Meet Me' to something also slightly off beat as 'I am...' (a bit more interesting than 'about')
Then your categories would be something like 'Conceptual Poses' 'Portraits' 'Documentaries '  'I am...', 'Get in Touch'    -   non-standard but understandable. (I think that navigation should be a mystery that needs thought.)

The pictures are great, I would cull so that each one is unique.


----------



## mmaria

vintagesnaps said:


> Nice. I think having a rather small number of photos works well (and I agree about changing them out periodically to update and keep it fresh).
> 
> I might think about combining Untold and Faceless (or maybe try another name for Faceless although I can't think of one) and keep the standard Portraits. Then maybe add a Travel/Landscape/Scenery section? or whatever you want to call it (another creative name like Untold would be interesting). I'm thinking that because you mention in your bio that it's beautiful where you live, you might want to show that.
> 
> I'd do some editing of your bio under Meet Me (some of this might be due to language differences). I'd title the sections using nouns and change Documenting (a verb) to Documentary (noun or adjective). You could get on the Merriam-Webster dictionary site and look up synonyms (like truth for documentary, etc.).
> 
> OK, this is turning into an English class lesson, lol so we might need to go get Lenny, and there's not necessarily a right or wrong in editing, but here are my suggestions.
> 
> "Photography is almost easy when you have such incredible locations." (Delete 'to shoot on')
> 
> "I enjoy different types of photography because of the challenges they bring," (delete 'along') ... "but the thing I like most about photography is that no matter how hard I try, ..." (Keep the rest of the sentence. I deleted 'the' twice, and omitted a comma after 'that'.)
> 
> Next paragraph starting after 'honest emotions' -
> ... "if they see a captured piece of a soul, a moment of someone's true happiness or sadness, or a story that's waiting to be told." (I deleted 'on it' - I think you meant 'in it', which seems redundant, and deleted a comma and inserted 'or'.)
> 
> Next paragraph, starting after ... 'you like what I do' - ..."want to collaborate with me, or hire me;"... (I added a semicolon). Then later in that sentence after "my site" there should be another semicolon.
> 
> Looks good overall Maria. And on second thought, don't ask Lenny anything til the end of the semester! lol
> 
> (And I liked that phrase 'captured piece of a soul'.)





The_Traveler said:


> Quite lovely.
> Moves quickly for me on a desktop altho there is a startling flash of images before each change settles down.
> 
> I have only what seems to be nit-picky things but I'll list them anyway.
> 
> Home Page: You have  'Welcome to the ......' which is an imperative statement, starting with a verb.
> The next line also is in the form of an imperative, 'Hope you ...' when it is more comfortable (to me) in the form '*I* hope ......'
> 
> The categories are a mix of ambiguous names (_'untold' , 'faceless'_) and actual, understandable categories.
> _'untold'  _has no meaning for me even after I look at the pictures_. 'faceless' is _descriptive but at a low level.
> 
> I would merge 'untold' and 'faceless' galleries, remove what looks like duplicates (same pose, different person and dress')and make the category 'Conceptual Poses' or something to signal to people that these are not your average picture.
> 'Meet me' and 'Get in touch' seem to overlap a bit in meaning.
> I would change 'Meet Me' to something also slightly off beat as 'I am...' (a bit more interesting than 'about')
> Then your categories would be something like 'Conceptual Poses' 'Portraits' 'Documentaries '  'I am...', 'Get in Touch'    -   non-standard but understandable. (I think that navigation should be a mystery that needs thought.)
> 
> The pictures are great, I would cull so that each one is unique.



Sharon and Lew, I replied here to both of you because some things overlap and I could say them to you both.

Thank you Sharon, everything is noted and fixed the way you told me. Totally understandable.
And Lew, those are issues I want to address. Thank you for noticing them, because things slip unnoticeably sometimes.

I put together "Faceless" and "Untold", added "b&w bundle"... Changed "Documentary" into "Real", changed "Meet me" into "Hi! I'm..."
Now, I only have issues with "Portrait" need to change that but don't really know how to say portraits differently.

I wan't my site to represent me, who I am and what I'm like. That's why I didn't choose "regular" page titles. I don't feel like I'm 'regular, plain or whatever"  and I like to think that I tell stories with my photography. That's why "Untold" "Real" ... and  I would like something different than "portrait" and to possibly match with "stories"

If you have any suggestions how could I change  "Portrait" please tell me.

Thank you all, you helped a lot!


----------



## weepete

I like it mmaria, it's easy enough to navigate and has some high impact imagery. It's good to my eyes.


----------



## Neililina

I like your website! Especially the welcome page, the worlds and the photo looks great ! Just a little suggestion to make the category names the same color as the HOME name.


----------



## Watchful

Here are some synonyms for 'portrait' : 

account
characterization
depiction
figure
image

likeness
model
painting
photograph
picture

portrayal
profile
silhouette
sketch
snapshot

vignette
portraiture
simulacrum
spitting image

I would use 'simulacrum'


----------



## AlanKlein

What is the purpose of your site?  What are you trying to sell?  What kind of photography would people hire you for?


----------

